# hi everyone!! new here from belfast



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

hi everyone

im new on this board and have to say im finding reading all your posts very helpful  i am currently under treatment with Dr Traub in RVH. I am undergong ovulation induction as i have not had a period for 2 years after coming off the pill. i have had 8 courses of clomed which did not work and am not receiving FSH injections and hoping they kick in soon   

hope you are all well

jules


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Jules,
you are very welcome, if you have been watching the boards you will already know it all goes a bit quiet at the weekends so dont be surprised if you dont hear from everyone until monday I hope the FSH injections work, I have the opposite problem - too much FSH, its all just a big balancing act isnt it! have a good weekend.

lesley xx


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

hi lesley

thanks for your reply!! looking forward to hearing other experiences


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Jules Welcome!  as Lesley says it does tend to be a bit quiet on here at weekends and crazy crazy during the week  you'll find great help and support on this thread so chat away we are all here to listen and have good craic. Good luck with  the fsh injections.Shem xx


----------

